# 10 Bluest Tarantulas.



## JC (May 12, 2010)

1. Poecilotheria metallica
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## pwilson5 (May 12, 2010)

2. Aviculara Versicolor (sling)


----------



## JC (May 12, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> 2. Aviculara Versicolor (sling)


Smart move. A.versicolor as slings would actually beat P.metallica adults in blueness.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 12, 2010)

M. balfouri somewhere lower down, with Idiothele sp "blue foot" directly below it.


----------



## winwin (May 12, 2010)

H. Lividum is somewhere in that list. Haha


----------



## Ariel (May 12, 2010)

I would say...

3. H. lividum
4. L. violaceopes
5. C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 12, 2010)

Surely cobalt blue balls are on this list! They have to be!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 12, 2010)

P. cancerides slings, Tapinauchenius violaceus, Coremiocnemis sp. blue, Avicularia geroldi slings, Aphonopelma moorei

Cass


----------



## PrimalTaunt (May 12, 2010)

I think that this deserves a mention.  It was fun going back to re-read the thread.


----------



## Ariel (May 12, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> I think that this deserves a mention.  It was fun going back to re-read the thread.


ooooh yeah, I almost forgot about that one. um... I  think this one hits number one.


----------



## Zoltan (May 12, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Surely cobalt blue balls are on this list! They have to be!


Surely! 

Add _Oligoxystre diamantinensis_ (at least the male) to the list.

Also, _Coremiocnemis_ sp. "blue" has a real scientific name: _Coremiocnemis brachyramosa_, if we're talking about this spider.


----------



## gumby (May 12, 2010)

Avic laeta as a sling should be in the top five IMO.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 12, 2010)

what about the Iridopelma genus? Like the Iridopelma seladonium as seen HERE


----------



## Vidaro (May 12, 2010)

and Coremiocnemis sp. blue. Anyone in europe selling these btw?


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 12, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> Surely!
> 
> Add _Oligoxystre diamantinensis_ (at least the male) to the list.
> 
> Also, _Coremiocnemis_ sp. "blue" has a real scientific name: _Coremiocnemis brachyramosa_, if we're talking about this spider.


Ahh I was talking about that spider. Thanks Zoltan.

Cass


----------



## BCscorp (May 12, 2010)

and Aphonopelma mooreae
I want one
http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php?id=1032


----------



## Snuggles (May 12, 2010)

So very pretty. (_H. lividum_)


----------



## ksac3 (May 12, 2010)

Lampropelma Violaceopes adult female


----------



## brian abrams (May 12, 2010)

*Bluest T's*

Surprised nobody has mentioned C Fasciatum. Sure they don't have the electric blue-bright purplish blue of the other beauties (love that A Moorei!!), but dark navy is still a blue..


----------



## Lorum (Sep 7, 2010)

This is an old thread, but what about _Avicularia diversipes_?


----------



## Hentzi (Sep 8, 2010)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## RowennaMyst (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenesthis sp blue


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 9, 2010)

ok i seriosly didnt see this post, i serached also.
so sorry about posting my i am blue post of pictures of all the bluest tarantulas.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 12, 2010)

In my opinion :

1. Avicularia laeta "slings"
2. Haplopelma lividum
3. Lampropelma violaceopes
4. Poecilotheria metallica
5. Oligoxystre diamantinensis 
6.C. cyaneopubescens
7. Coremiocnemis brachyramosa
8. Iridopelma seladonium
9. M.balfouri
10. Idiothele mira


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 23, 2010)

I am sorry if this has already been mentioned but A. seemani "Blue Phase" is a pretty beautiful blue T IMO. This is our MF Blue Phase.







And if you are ok with only partially blue, P. ultramarinus or E. pulcherrimaklaasi "Blue Form" are nice choices.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Nov 23, 2010)

Singapore Blue?


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 23, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> In my opinion :
> 
> ...
> 10. Idiothele mira


Idiothele mira, really?


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 23, 2010)

Ariel said:


> I would say...
> 
> 3. H. lividum
> 4. L. violaceopes
> 5. C. cyaneopubescens


I have all three


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 23, 2010)

digin' up old pics...

_violaceopes_, def. blue/violet under certain light...












_versicolor_ juvenile female (looking more green to me...)












_lividum_ DCF


















cheers,
Pato


----------

